# كل ما يخص الطلمبات تجدها في pump clinic



## gold_fire_engineer (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الآن كل ما يخص الطلمبات من مشاكل وطرق معالجتها تجدها في هذه الملفات راجياً المولي أن تحوز إعجابكم وتفيدكم


centrifugal troubleshooting

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_01279313442.zip

instalation and piping

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_21279313815.zip

inducers for Centrifugal Pumps

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_11279313815.zip

Improving Cenrifugal Pump Performance

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_01279313815.zip

centrifugal troubleshooting

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_01279313442.zip

Controlling Surge an dpulsating problems

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_11279313442.zip

نتابع​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 يوليو 2010)

Corrosion Solutions

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_21279313442.zip

centrifugal or positive displacement

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_21279312409.zip

about net positive suction head NPSH

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_11279312409.zip

An over view of seal troubleshooting

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_01279312409.zip

introduction to cavitation and NPSH.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_01279314772.zip

Mechanical Seal design operation and maintenance problems

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_11279314772.zip

Metering Pumps

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_21279314772.zip​
يتبع​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 يوليو 2010)

نكمل بعون الله

Minimum flow

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_01279315012.zip

Misconceptions on rotary PD Pumps.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_11279315012.zip

Noise Edtimation for general pumping Equipments

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_21279315012.zip

Positive displacement pumps

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_01279315321.zip

Principle of operation

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_11279315321.zip

Principles of Operation

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_21279315321.zip

Pump affinity laws.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_01279315536.zip

Pump and driver alignment

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_11279315536.zip

Pump operation and maintenance

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17201_21279315536.zip​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 يوليو 2010)

نتابع وبلاش نزهق​:79::79::79:

Pump Reliability

Pump Selection

radial and axial thrust

"]recirculation and separation.

Sealing in Pumps

Selection Creteria for metering pumps

Single VS Parallel operation

Soilds handling with Centrifugal pumps

Specifying and purchasing pumps

نكمل غداً إن شاء الله​


----------



## Red-Storm (16 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لك علي مجهوداتك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (17 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لك Red-Stormشرفت ونورت موضوعي


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (18 يوليو 2010)

يبدو إن الموضوع مش شاغل بالكم 
أين الردود لرفع البقيه


----------



## وائل عبده (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 يوليو 2010)

وبارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## Eng.Shakran (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخوى على المجهود


----------



## مسرة محمد (24 يوليو 2010)




----------



## م.م فادي (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم 
ولكن هل هناك اي كتب عن الطلمبات باللغة العربية


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (25 يوليو 2010)

شي رهيب اللي عملتو؟؟؟؟..............,,,,,,,,,’’’’’’’’’’’’’’


----------



## عسران الاول (26 يوليو 2010)

مش عارف اقولك ايه والله,يعنى بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا والاه,وعلى فكره انا اعمل فى مجال المضخات الغاطسة الصرف الصحى وهذا اروع ما قدم والمهندسة عبير طبعا و جميع الاخوة الاخرين


----------



## mido shaban (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## عادل 1980 (26 يوليو 2010)

مجهود طيب بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.zahid (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور على هذا المجهود المتميز يااا متميز


----------



## السحابةالبيضاء (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 يوليو 2010)

eng.shakran قال:


> مشكور اخوى على المجهود


العفو أخي الكريم


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 يوليو 2010)

مسرة محمد قال:


>



you welcome​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 يوليو 2010)

عادل 1980 قال:


> مجهود طيب بارك الله فيكم



وبارك الله فيك اخويا عادل​


----------



## ابوبكر العراقي (27 يوليو 2010)

من ابداع الى ابداع يا بطل . نتظر المزيد من الحبيب الذي لا يبخل على اخوته باي معلومة ...( مشكورررررر)...


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يوليو 2010)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الآن كل ما يخص الطلمبات من مشاكل وطرق معالجتها تجدها في هذه الملفات راجياً المولي أن تحوز إعجابكم وتفيدكم


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وشكرا مهندس يوسف ..

جزاك الله كل خير على الجهد في 
إعداد وإنتقاء وإدراج هذه الملفات .. ​


----------



## eng_zez00 (27 يوليو 2010)

تسلم جزاكم الله خيرا
مجموعه قيمه 
هامه لكل مهندس


----------



## ابن البحيرة (27 يوليو 2010)

*شكراااااو بارك الله فيك*


----------



## supersalah (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ربنا يباركلك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (28 يوليو 2010)

eng_zez00 قال:


> تسلم جزاكم الله خيرا
> مجموعه قيمه
> هامه لكل مهندس




أخي وجزاكم الله خيراً وأتمني لك الإستفاده​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (28 يوليو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وشكرا مهندس يوسف ..
> 
> ...



وجزاك الله خيراً
د/محمـــــد باشراحيل
شكراً لمروركم الكريم​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (28 يوليو 2010)

ابن البحيرة قال:


> *شكراااااو بارك الله فيك*




وبارك فيك إبن البحيرة
أتمني لك الإستفاده​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (28 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوووور ونتمنى لك التوفيق:75:*​


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alshahied (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (31 يوليو 2010)

مهندس عمادالحديثي قال:


> بارك الله فيك



وبارك فيك أخي المهندس عماد​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (31 يوليو 2010)

alshahied قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع​



وجزاكم خيراً أخي وأتمني لك التوفيق والإستفاده​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (3 أغسطس 2010)

ابو ميدو2006 قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع



العفو أخي الكريم أتمني لك الإستفاده​


----------



## مهندس / وائل (8 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير علي المجهود وانكار الذات
الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## عسران الاول (17 أغسطس 2010)

good


----------



## عسران الاول (17 أغسطس 2010)

عمل رائع ومجهود راقى


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000000


----------



## M7MD.Eng (19 أغسطس 2010)

كنت أبحث عنها وسبحان الله وجدتها بالصدفه

ألف شكر وجزاك الله خير ...


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك وييك عنا خير لكن اين التكمله


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (15 نوفمبر 2010)

نكمل بعون الله بعد طول غياب
ومعذرة علي التأخير ​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (15 نوفمبر 2010)

start-up and operation of centrifugal pumps

Suction system design

viscosity​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (15 نوفمبر 2010)

viscosity impact on Centerifugal pump performance


Suction system design​


----------



## mondika (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (15 نوفمبر 2010)

mondika قال:


> الف شكر يا باشا



العفو أخي الكريم​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

والله الموضوع قمة الابداع وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااا بس اللى بدا خير لاااااااااااازم يكمله وال اى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اه اسف نسيت اقولك كل سنه وانت بخير


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 نوفمبر 2010)

سامح صفى الدين قال:


> والله الموضوع قمة الابداع وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااا بس اللى بدا خير لاااااااااااازم يكمله وال اى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



وجزاكم خيراً أخي / سامح
حاضر وتحت أمرك لو في شئ ناقص أكمله إن شاء الله 
وشكراً لمرورك العطر​


----------



## حسين على عيد (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم ارزقه العلم النافع 
واجعله فى ميزان حسناتو


----------



## mohdtarig (18 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (18 نوفمبر 2010)

حسين على عيد قال:


> اللهم ارزقه العلم النافع
> واجعله فى ميزان حسناتو




جزاكم الله خيراً علي هذه الدعوات ...وبارك الله لك ونفعك بهذا العلم​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (18 نوفمبر 2010)

mohdtarig قال:


> thanks



you welcome​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (18 نوفمبر 2010)

mohdtarig قال:


> thanks



you welcome​


----------



## eng.emad sara (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## helal73 (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ali751 (12 أبريل 2011)

الله ينطيك الصحة


----------



## safa aldin (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك
ولك تقييمي و شكراً


----------



## hamadaftouh (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ووسع فى رزقك


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (14 أبريل 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووور
وجــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا*


----------



## MachineDoctor (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس يوسف 
ملفات أكثر من رائعة 
ربنا ينفعنا بيها إن شاء الله


----------



## Madreed (14 أبريل 2011)

All In One File
http://www.mediafire.com/?nq7g8465tdkxebq


----------



## عمران احمد (14 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (15 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وبالتوفيق 
شكراً لك أخي
hamadaftouh
وجزاك خيراً أخي
مهندس خالدالبسيونى
نفعك الله بها إن شاء الله أخي
MachineDoctor
شكراً لك أخي
Madreed
وبارك فيك أخي 
عمران احمد​


----------



## لعيون الوطن (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohdtarig (10 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## توتونونو (1 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا و اتمني الاستمرار و المزيد


----------



## Hythamaga (9 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Magdi (10 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohdtarig (2 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سيف طاهر (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## زيزوابونعيم (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 فبراير 2012)

اولا مشكور للغاية 
هذه موسوعة 
لكن لماذا كلما ضغطت على الرابط يعود بي الي نفس الصفحة التي نحن عليها الآن 
فكيف يتم التنزيل اذا تكرمت 
وفقكم الله


----------



## سلمان 333 (8 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## eng_hazem123 (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس كتر (15 فبراير 2012)

مادري هي الطرمبات اوالطلمبات


----------



## أيمن الليبي (15 فبراير 2012)

اريد كتاب عن مضخات الطارد المركزي بالعربي


----------



## رائد عمار (15 فبراير 2012)

_*مجهود رائع تستحق الشكر عليه
*_


----------



## hatemhamdy (19 فبراير 2012)

مجهود اكتر من رائع
1000 شكر


----------



## وين رايح (26 أغسطس 2014)

تسلم حبوب


----------



## جمال عبد الحميد (1 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير و نفعنا بعلمك


----------

